# Cannot get my alloys clean, need advice!



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Hi all.

I've noticed that on the polished lip of my QS alloys, there is a thick build up of some black deposit in small vertical lines, that just will not come off, and it's also around the back of the spokes. I'm thinking it's some kind of grit or salt deposit, or possibly tar. Is there a really good alloy cleaner you lot could recommend that is safe on QS alloys? Price isn't a problem so long as it works! Cheers!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

heated jet, warm water, soap and wheel brush, and elbow grease. if not then, respray.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wasn't there a quality issue with original QS wheels?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

On one wheel or all wheels? If one and its a greasy deposit, you haven't got a split CV joint or duff wheel bearing seal have you?

If all wheels it's likely to staining from salt and general dirt off the roads. I've seen a few QS wheels where the lacquer is very, very thin - or the wheels have been refurbed and coated with either no lacquer or poor quality powder coat - either will give the wheel an almost porous finish which will readily stain.

Some advice, it may sound odd and some may scoff (usually those who know no better :wink: )Try white spirit - it won't affect the coating and it may remove the deposits. Simply apply with a cloth and wipe gently - don't spray it on or yor brakes won't work!

If that fails, try some vaseline on a cloth - work it into the affected areas. It can be suprisingly good for this sort of problem...that's another of my little nuggets of hard earned wisdom given away 

If that doesn't do the trick, get gently aggressive - try something like AutoGlyms Paint restorer...it's a mild cutting polish and ought to get rid of the staining. It might then be a good idea to give your wheels a coating with some wax or sealant to avoid re-occurence...assuming any of the above the work of course! 
Google "rimwax" 

Dave


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

My front wheels were terrible thick black brake dust.. My own fault for not cleaning it for ages but I got autoglym alloy wheel cleaner and it's brill just put it on leave for few mins then wipe off...sparkles!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

a recently banned chemical people abuse in gay clubs also works too, on wheels.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I'll try the above recommendations, and I'm going to invest in some Poorboys wheel cleaner and wax sealant. I'm sure it's just very stubborn grit and grime. I have very slight worming on one or two alloys which I know is a problem with QS alloys, but it's not very noticable at the moment.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> My front wheels were terrible thick black brake dust.. My own fault for not cleaning it for ages but I got autoglym alloy wheel cleaner and it's brill just put it on leave for few mins then wipe off...sparkles!


Kim get yourself some Virosol its an industrial cleaner that is highly recommended on here as its safe to use on alloy wheels and believe me its very very good and at about £10 for 5 litres costs far less than the £5 or £6 for a small bottle of branded wheel cleaner.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

TT51 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > My front wheels were terrible thick black brake dust.. My own fault for not cleaning it for ages but I got autoglym alloy wheel cleaner and it's brill just put it on leave for few mins then wipe off...sparkles!
> ...


The AG (or any other acid based cleaner) is OK for infrequent use. As it's acid based and if you have any chips in the wheel paint regular use of acid type cleaners will lead to the "white powder worming" under the paint - not good!

Virisol as mentioned will be your inexpensive friend...more in a little write up here:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115764

Dave


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

You could always clean as best you can and then go over the stains with a clay bar (use an old knackered one if you have).

Usually does the trick for me.

Also you could try a product called Iron Cut (I think it may actually be called Iron-X) which is supposed to be an excellent and safe product.

Look it up on www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Clover Chemicals alloy wheel cleaner (same people who make Virosol) is brilliant and no need to dilute :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

As Cam says, for severe brake dust, iron x or similar is very good, be careful with it on painted calipers though, as it can stain or fade un-clearcoated paint..

Megs wheel brightener is very good also..


----------

